# Suggestions For Tours of WWII Normandy Beaches



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've gotten most of the planning done for my upcoming London (Allen House & Mariott pts.) - Normandy (hotel)  - Paris (Marriott pts.) trip, but am still searching for good WW II Normandy Beach tours - the American Experience, that is. Am looking for a full day tour at this point.


I've read, compared, re-read and compared once more  many options, however, am doing my usual "analysis paralysis". (insert bang head icon here).

We're staying in Bayeux (Churchill Hotel) and there are tours that leave from there. Getting to Bayeux by taking the overnight Brittany Ferry from Portsmouth to Caen. 

Any suggestions, recommendations and/or personal experiences will be gladly received.

Thanks !

Late edit: Re: the American Experience....... I would like to  pay respects to the Allies if time permitted. Maybe next time.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 20, 2011)

I know nothing about Normandy but just wanted to wish you a wonderful trip!
I loved Paris last year, as I know u will.
ENJOY


----------



## bevans (Apr 20, 2011)

I stayed in Bayeux last year in a B and B for four nights and  I can tell you that you will love the little town. If you check tripadvisor for Victory Tours in Normandy it leaves Bayeux and is about $110.00 per person and is the top rated tour. I did a similar trip to yours but took the ferry from Dover to Calais and rented a car as we drove from there to Germany and then Belgium. Your only regret will be the lack of time to see everything you would like to explore. The American Cemetery above Omaha beach is truely a moving experience and the Norman people are very nice to Americans. Curt


----------



## Jimster (Apr 21, 2011)

*normandy*

I did the "Battlebus" tour when i was there.  They do an excellent job.  The numbers are small and they take you places it is difficult for a large group to go.  They also have several tours to fit different itineraries.  They are available on line at http://www.battlebus.fr/    As i recall they are recommended by Rick Steves as well.  The tours leave from the parking lot of the Churchill hotel- how convenient is that!   You can even arrange to go to specific individual sites so if there is a friend or relatives grave site or area of involvement you wish to visit you can do so.  One thing I liked in particular was that many of the WWII vets that fought there have taken the tour and some of their experiences are then shared by the guide.  The tour I took was a day long and it was specific to the American Experience although they offer several other tours.  I think the Victory tours mentioned about use a large motorcoach whereas Battlebus is a mini-van.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Beaglemom,

A couple of years ago we did the same crossover. We stayed in Bayeux and did the Battlebus tour. We enjoyed the town,the area and the tour. 

 There is a terrific WWII museum in the town and  cemetary(I think British). 

We also did a little trolley tour of the town.

I was among the most memorable trips we have ever done.

You will love it.

Kathleen


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 22, 2011)

Ditto to everyone else....stayed in Bayeux a few years back (LOVED the town!).  Be sure to go and see the Bayeux Tapestry!  Try to go in the morning before everyone else arrives. It is a very short walk from the Churchill where you are staying.  As soon as you walk in, look for the time of the next English language movie and watch it before viewing the tapestry.  If you're anything like us, you don't know a Saxon from a Norman, but after the movie you will understand it all!   
The Cathedral in town is soooooo beautiful.  It is also right close to the Churchill.  The inside is nothing to write home about, but the exterior is stunning.  We loved seeing it at everytime of day and night in every kind of lighting....even with the spires emerging from heavy morning fog. 
I did lots of research and also came up with the Battlebus as being our top pick, but since our kids were only in 6th and 3rd grade, they were too young to be allowed on the tours.  So we hired our own private guide for the day. He was very interesting because he was a child in Caen at the time of D-Day (in fact, his little sister was born during the invasion on a door that his father had taken off their cottage, in a trench his father had dug) and was wounded by shrapnel in the neck and treated by a German doctor.  Then he had stories about how his family survived as the invasion raged and then also after the invasion forces went through and after the war had ended.  Interesting stuff!
I have to tell you, I eavesdropped on many, many of the other tours as we bumped in to them (at the American Cemetary, at Pointe du Hoc.....) and I was impressed with Battlebus' narrative.  They seemed REALLY good.  But then all the tours seemed really good, so don't stress too much.  I know that because Battlebus takes small groups, they DO fill up, so don't dawdle too long!
You're stopping in Arromanches also, right?  We did like the 360 degree theater, mostly for the vision it gave you for what it looked like at the time of WWII.  Then it's a nice walk down from the theater to the beachfront at Arromanches and the mulberry harbors.  At low tide we were able to walk right up to some of them.
Normandy is a great, great, great trip.   So much history, from William the Conqueror to Joan of Arc to Mont St. Michel to D-Day!  One of my boys' favorite trips of all time.  My son that was in 6th grade at the time (now finishing 10th grade) had to write an essay one time about "the best day of my life" and he wrote about touring the D-Day beaches with our guide.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 23, 2011)

The Peace Museum in Caen will take several hours, if you want to see it all - it has an incredible amount of information on the lead-up to the war as well as the war itself - very worthwhile, hopefully you have time for that on yr itinerary. 

Someone suggested early morning for the tapestry - late afternoon is good too, on our June trip we were literally the only people there. 

It doesn't sound like you'll have time, but if you decide on a day or 2 for Brittany (and a rental car), I have some suggestions as well - some of the most incredible scenery anywhere.


----------



## X-ring (Apr 23, 2011)

I re-iterate support for Bayeaux (town), the Tapestry, Le Memorial at Caen but more than anything, make sure that you watch 'The Longest Day' before you go.  

If you have time, a visit to Mont St. Michel is a treat as well, especially if you can spend the night on the rock itself.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you to all.

We ended up not booking a tour ahead of time, but as we were checking into the Churchill Hotel (highly recommend this gem !), the hotel owner mentioned that there were 2 seats available with Roel on the Victory Tour.
So, off we went with our luggage in the porter's closest.

We went for the full day and saw just about everything. This is a must see and do in these parts. It is historic, moving and deeply emotional.

I have a mixed opinion about Victory Tours and Roel, but maybe it was an off day for him. He's knowledgable, gregarious and funny, but doesn't like questions that he feels are "stupid" (calls them Southern Californian type questions !) and is gruff about other things. Otherwise, okay, but for the luncheon and his driving. Nothing like passing 3 cars on a small, curving road at 80 km/hr in the French countryside.    Glad we went, but wish we had done the Battle Bus tour as you all suggested.

*Loved* Bayeux, the town and the people. Saw the catherdral, the market, the tapestry and so much more. We changed our mind about Mont St. Michel as the weather was dreadful (the only bad day we had while away - not too bad) and will go next year.


----------

